
Announcing TypeScript 3.3 - DanRosenwasser
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/2019/01/31/announcing-typescript-3-3/
======
mceachen
TL:DR: more intelligent typing for callable union types, and incremental
`--watch` build support for monorepos.

